# Orient ER24004B



## cocobat

Just got this piece yesterday and im really SO in love with it! Here's a few pics to share with you guys b-)


----------



## anzac1957

Very nice classic design.. Enjoy..


----------



## Speardane

Damn, that watch looks good.


----------



## kew

Congratulations. Very nice!


----------



## Speardane

Tell us more Cocobat. How's the quality of the strap? What about the size of the watch? It seems a bit large for a retro design like that. I can't believe people aren't flipping out over this watch, since it looks so good. Yeoman review.


----------



## anzac1957

So who is selling this watch online? Would love to get hold of the white dial with gold..


----------



## bedlam

Really nice.


----------



## Longines19AS

Nice watch. It looks remarkably like a homage to the original Longines Conquests (or the heritage re-issues). Gold markers in the stainless case would complete the look. I'm sure it is a damn sight more affordable than the Longines version though!


----------



## serdal23

Gorgeous looking timepiece, indeed.

Wear it in the best of health . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## SHL-5

Saw the silver version of this watch at a local store & looked at it for a good 15 mins but didn't buy it. After looking at this thread, i can't wait to go back to that store to grab this watch. Its an absolute beauty by any means & so damn affordable.


----------



## ultarior

got the stainles steel white dial version
MASSIVE TRUE CLASSIC

















it is 40 (to 41) mm on the 3-9 hr axis (no crown included)
and 12 mm thick (due to coned caseback)
strap is not the best but once it is shaped by your wrist it can be suitable
and strap is also the same width all over it's length (exclude the small tail on no-buckle side)


----------



## Speardane

any chance of a wrist shot or two Ultarior? That white one has got me very interested.


----------



## ultarior

I got one lame wristshot, see no reason not to share =)









Maybe later I'll take some more w-shots.


----------



## ultarior

Love this watch!


----------



## AK2112

Love the look of this Orient.

Where can I buy one online?


----------



## seisnofe

very nise watch, congratulations


----------



## yojsupmur

both the black and white versions of this watch are gorgeous: classic and understated. 

now comes the hard part... deciding which one to get!


----------



## aahadk

very classic looking watch |>....what about the movement and accuracy of the watch???


----------



## hooligan

I love this model I have to restrain myself to keep from buying one of each.


----------



## yojsupmur

aahadk: haven't been able to find much info about the movement/accuracy so far. 

i just ordered the white dialed version, though.

have been pretty pleased with my orient CEZ0R001B0 and blue mako, both of which i purchased for under a hundred.

the white "bambino" comes in at $182, with the current orient 30% off coupon factored in.

while i don't expect it to compare with your Visodate or SARB, i'm hoping the bambino will prove to be a good value nonetheless.

will try to post some impressions once mine arrives next week.

happy memorial day weekend, everyone!


----------



## kew

It's got the ER movement variation which means accuracy of +25 to -15 seconds daily, 21 jewels, non hand wind and non hacking. If you see "ER" in the model number, it will have the same movement. Eg CER****** or W*****ER



yojsupmur said:


> aahadk: haven't been able to find much info about the movement/accuracy so far.
> 
> i just ordered the white dialed version, though.
> 
> have been pretty pleased with my orient CEZ0R001B0 and blue mako, both of which i purchased for under a hundred.
> 
> the white "bambino" comes in at $182, with the current orient 30% off coupon factored in.
> 
> while i don't expect it to compare with your Visodate or SARB, i'm hoping the bambino will prove to be a good value nonetheless.
> 
> will try to post some impressions once mine arrives next week.
> 
> happy memorial day weekend, everyone!


----------



## yojsupmur

thanks for the info, kew.



kew said:


> It's got the ER movement variation which means accuracy of +25 to -15 seconds daily, 21 jewels, non hand wind and non hacking. If you see "ER" in the model number, it will have the same movement. Eg CER****** or W*****ER


----------



## jackthedog

I'm really trying not to buy one of these.

Is it a 40mm case or 38mm as it says on Orient's Website? Just curious as I saw one post that said it was 40mm.


----------



## yojsupmur

doesn't seem like there's a definitive answer to be had yet, jackthedog...

i've seen some posts refer to it as 40mm, too.

however, the orient usa site uses the figure 38.5mm.

watches88 lists it as "43 mm with crown."

yeoman's watch review referenced earlier in the thread lists it as "40.5mm without crown."

at least there's a consensus about the general ballpark. lol

according to UPS, mine should be here on tuesday, so i'll be able to post a measurement soon.


----------



## Wingman2384

yojsupmur said:


> aahadk: haven't been able to find much info about the movement/accuracy so far.
> 
> i just ordered the white dialed version, though.
> 
> have been pretty pleased with my orient CEZ0R001B0 and blue mako, both of which i purchased for under a hundred.
> 
> the white "bambino" comes in at $182, with the current orient 30% off coupon factored in.
> 
> while i don't expect it to compare with your Visodate or SARB, i'm hoping the bambino will prove to be a good value nonetheless.
> 
> will try to post some impressions once mine arrives next week.
> 
> happy memorial day weekend, everyone!


About to buy this watch - great classic looks. Where do I obtain the discount code?


----------



## yojsupmur

wingman2384: the orientwatchusa www site says that using the code "Spring2012" at checkout is good for 30% off and a free watch.



Wingman2384 said:


> About to buy this watch - great classic looks. Where do I obtain the discount code?


----------



## Wingman2384

yojsupmur said:


> wingman2384: the orientwatchusa www site says that using the code "Spring2012" at checkout is good for 30% off and a free watch.


Thanks!


----------



## jackthedog

yojsupmur said:


> doesn't seem like there's a definitive answer to be had yet, jackthedog...
> 
> i've seen some posts refer to it as 40mm, too.
> 
> however, the orient usa site uses the figure 38.5mm.
> 
> watches88 lists it as "43 mm with crown."
> 
> yeoman's watch review referenced earlier in the thread lists it as "40.5mm without crown."
> 
> at least there's a consensus about the general ballpark. lol
> 
> according to UPS, mine should be here on tuesday, so i'll be able to post a measurement soon.


Thanks, that would be very helpful!


----------



## pantagruel

This is a great affordable dress watch. This is a classic looking watch.


----------



## russsoul

That looks great!


----------



## Wingman2384

How's the reliability of this movement? That's the only thing holding me back from pulling the trigger.


----------



## dcdude

I'm looking for a watch that would be my dressiest. I'm losing out on a lot of auctions for vintage manual-wind Seamasters. I don't want to pay more than $300 and I don't want to get into a restoration, so this is a strong candidate.

Did anyone else consider the quartz UG1R002B "Capital"? It's about 4mm thinner, but I don't like the "day" display, and if you're only going to save $50, the automatic seems like the way to go.


----------



## Mtech

Wingman2384 said:


> How's the reliability of this movement? That's the only thing holding me back from pulling the trigger.


Like a Toyota, only better! Seriously, the Orient mechanical movement is going to run for about 15-25 years and then you might consider servicing.


----------



## Wingman2384

Very good to know. However, I know that this movement isn't the same one that's in the Mako, Ray, etc (Caliber 46943), so that was my concern. They just state "mechanical movement." 

Is there anywhere that I could get the specifics on the movement? A previous poster mentioned +25/-15 secs on this "ER" movement...that's a bit of a turn-off compared to the dead-nuts Mako/Ray movements.


----------



## hooligan

Wingman2384 said:


> Very good to know. However, I know that this movement isn't the same one that's in the Mako, Ray, etc (Caliber 46943), so that was my concern. They just state "mechanical movement."
> 
> Is there anywhere that I could get the specifics on the movement? A previous poster mentioned +25/-15 secs on this "ER" movement...that's a bit of a turn-off compared to the dead-nuts Mako/Ray movements.


Whether its a Seiko 7S26, 7S36, 6R15, or Orient 46943, ET46B, 48D40 doesn't really matter. Basically they are all rated at about the same acceptable accuracy which I believe is higher than the +25/-15 listed in this post (e.g. +35/-25 or +45/-35 I can't remember exactly) in any case, though the various automatic movements produced by Seiko and Orient have ratings like this in my experience they all perform much better than this on average. I own four Orients and the worst performer is about +10 secs. The individual accuracy of pretty much any of the low to mid range autos produced by either company is in part just the luck of the draw but the good news is that you are more likely more likely to get exceptional accuracy at an affordable price with Orient and Seiko than most other companies (Swiss or any other).


----------



## sirgilbert357

hooligan said:


> Whether its a Seiko 7S26, 7S36, 6R15, or Orient 46943, ET46B, 48D40 doesn't really matter. Basically they are all rated at about the same acceptable accuracy which I believe is higher than the +25/-15 listed in this post (e.g. +35/-25 or +45/-35 I can't remember exactly) in any case, though the various automatic movements produced by Seiko and Orient have ratings like this in my experience they all perform much better than this on average. I own four Orients and the worst performer is about +10 secs. The individual accuracy of pretty much any of the low to mid range autos produced by either company is in part just the luck of the draw but *the good news is that you are more likely more likely to get exceptional accuracy at an affordable price with Orient and Seiko than most other companies (Swiss or any other).*


Truth.


----------



## anzac1957

I have this variation of the model winging its way from Malaysia..










Cheers


----------



## Wingman2384

Just ordered mine with the white dial and stainless case. This watch is just too classic to pass up. Will give a full report when it comes!

Anyone know how long OrientUSA's shipping time (ground) generally takes?


----------



## hooligan

anzac1957 said:


> I have this variation of the model winging its way from Malaysia..Cheers


Congrats on the new watch anzac. The classic design of these watches is very appealing and I wouldn't be at all surprised if one ends up winging its way to my home before the year is out.


----------



## yojsupmur

My Bambino has landed!

Here are a couple initial photos and impressions.

While it may not exude the same quality as a Tissot Visodate or Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic, the Orient Bambino is undeniably attractive. With its heavily domed crystal and restrained minimalistic styling, it is nicely retro, not cloyingly so. 

The face looks like it has a pie pan slope to it, something that isn't really noticeable in the photos I've seen of it. 

Although billed as "white," mine has a bit of a tint to it: it isn't a cool arctic white, but rather a warmer, slightly silvery white.

The only thing that irks me about the face is the date window. I wish it had been left off altogether, rather than positioned to take an awkward bite out of the 3 o'clock indicator. I won't lose any sleep over it, though. 

The case looks to be 40-41mm. This is not a scientific measurement but the best I could determine with my limited set of tools (an old wooden ruler and antique analog calipers). 

It is a little larger than many traditional dress watches, but not so much that it seems garish or oversized on my 6.5" wrist. That said, it definitely has presence and wears large, due to the thin bezel. 

Some mild rotor noise is audible when you move your wrist, but not much: the Bambino is pretty quiet. 

The leather strap is a little shiny for my tastes, but better than I expected at this price point. The color is an attractive dark, deep brown (with a faint hint of red) that complements the watch nicely. 

Lug size is 21mm. While bummed that Orient opted for a non-standard size here, I'm going to try to look at the glass as half full: a 20mm strap would probably have been overwhelmed, given that the watch wears large. Might have been nice if Orient had just gone the extra millimeter and made it a standard 22, though.

All in all, I'm very pleased with the Bambino (in spite of its unfortunate nickname). It is a keeper -- a light, comfortable, classic looking watch appropriate for both dress and casual wear.


----------



## yojsupmur

Wingman2384 said:


> Just ordered mine with the white dial and stainless case. This watch is just too classic to pass up. Will give a full report when it comes!
> 
> Anyone know how long OrientUSA's shipping time (ground) generally takes?


Congrats, Wingman!

Hope you enjoy it.

It took 8 days for mine to arrive... but that spanned the long Memorial Day weekend, so it was really 5 business days.

The watch came via UPS Ground from California.


----------



## anzac1957

Orient Classic auto arrived today from Malaysia..




























Specifications:

Diameter - 43mm incl crown 40mm without
Lug to Lug - 46mm
Lugwidth - 21mm
Thickness - 12mm

Mechanical Movement : ORIENT caliber 48743 Made in Japan
Self-winding movement
21 jewels
21,600/hour vibrations
Date indicator

Stainless steel case
Box crystal glass
Screw caseback
Genuine leather strap
Water resistant to 30m

Cheers


----------



## anzac1957

The watch has a pie pan dial..


----------



## Wingman2384

yojsupmur said:


> Congrats, Wingman!
> 
> Hope you enjoy it.
> 
> It took 8 days for mine to arrive... but that spanned the long Memorial Day weekend, so it was really 5 business days.
> 
> The watch came via UPS Ground from California.


Thanks! I gotta be honest, the Ray was calling my name, but the add'l pusher at 2oclock really isn't appealing to me. This watch will look great with a suit.


----------



## anzac1957

Size comparison against the Royal Calendar Orient from 1961..



















Cheers


----------



## anzac1957

Wingman2384 said:


> Very good to know. However, I know that this movement isn't the same one that's in the Mako, Ray, etc (Caliber 46943), so that was my concern. They just state "mechanical movement."
> 
> Is there anywhere that I could get the specifics on the movement? A previous poster mentioned +25/-15 secs on this "ER" movement...that's a bit of a turn-off compared to the dead-nuts Mako/Ray movements.


Mine is accurate to within 2 secs per day so far..


----------



## Wingman2384

anzac1957 said:


> Mine is accurate to within 2 secs per day so far..


Excellent - thanks! Can't wait to get mine. Should be here Wednesday.


----------



## spokey

I received the white dial version of the Bambino (ER24005W) from Orient USA last week. I wanted a classic white dial watch for my collection and though I like the looks of the Seiko SARB035 I felt it was stylistically too similar to the SCVS003 and SARB007 that I already own. The Orient departs from the Seiko case and lug shape and presents itself in a simpler manner that sets it apart from the other watches in my collection. I'll add my first impressions to the thread...

After a few days the "Bambino" is running to within about +10 seconds per day. The rotor was very noisy when I first wore the watch but got very quiet as the spring was wound. The off-white dial has a satin finish and slight star burst pattern; it's very attractive. The hands and markers are beveled and the time is easy to read. The dial has a very clean, classic look. That is important because the watch wears big. The lack of a bezel and short, thin lugs make the dial seem larger than it is. This broad wrist presence is somewhat offset by the fact that the Bambino looks thinner on the wrist due to its domed crystal. The Bambino has an open, airy look compared to the Seiko Spirits in my collection.

The provided strap is of good quality and has a deep brown color which complements the watch well. It has plenty of holes and should fits almost any wrist. I have a 6.5" wrist and I wear the strap on the fourth-to-last hole. There is a second keeper so the excess is taken up nicely.

The overall fit-and-finish is good; perhaps a half-step below the Seiko Spirits. There is a lot less visible metal on the Orient. The case sides appears to be brushed while the thin bezel and lug tops are polished. Very classy and under-stated. The signed crown is small but usable. Some may disagree, but I like the black border around the date window.

I really like the Orient Bambino and it's growing on me a little more each day.  Orient USA's service was fast and reliable, and the new Orient watch box was unexpectedly nice.

A few quick photos:








Wrist shot with Seiko SCVS003. The Seiko is closer to the camera, but the Orient is actually slightly (about 2mm) larger.








The dial is clean, open and airy. It's easy to read the time, even in low light. There is no lume (nor would I expect there to be).








A classic-looking watch.


----------



## jackthedog

This watch looks really nice. I can't wait to get one.

I know the lug width is 21mm but does anyone know what the band tapers to at the buckle?


----------



## anzac1957

jackthedog said:


> This watch looks really nice. I can't wait to get one.
> 
> I know the lug width is 21mm but does anyone know what the band tapers to at the buckle?


Just checked and it is 20mm at the buckle..


----------



## dcdude

spokey said:


> I wanted a classic white dial watch for my collection and though I like the looks of the Seiko SARB035 I felt it was stylistically too similar to the SCVS003 and SARB007 that I already own.


The Bambino looks _really_ similar to the 36mm Seiko SARB031 "poor man's Grand Seiko." I believe this watch was discontinued in 2011, and can be $800 if you can find NOS. Again, Bambino wins:


----------



## bmaben

Nice watch!


----------



## yojsupmur

Here's a wrist shot comparison with the Mako to give a sense of size:


----------



## jackthedog

anzac1957 said:


> Just checked and it is 20mm at the buckle..


Thanks!



yojsupmur said:


> Here's a wrist shot comparison with the Mako to give a sense of size:
> 
> View attachment 728761


That's a great shot. I really need to order one of these.


----------



## Wingman2384

Mine is out for delivery tomorrow! Will post pictures as soon as I open it.


----------



## Wingman2384

I just got my watch(es) from Orient. I only ordered one watch, but apparently a free watch was included in the purchase with the discount code. 

First, let me just say that I am blown away by the packaging and materials that it came with. They threw in the extra free watch, a desk calendar, all of the books and a watch directory for their 2012 watches, and it was packed with really good care. However, I didn't see a protective film on the mineral crystal up top. Oh well. 

I'll let you know more impressions as soon as I can get it on my wrist (I'm at work). So far, I'm very impressed.


----------



## Wingman2384

A few pictures:



















And the free quartz watch that was included:


----------



## spokey

Update: the movement in my ER24005W appears to be settling in. Over the last 48hrs it's running at +4 seconds per day. I'll check again in another 48 hrs. The strap is breaking in nicely as well. Can't ask for much more....it's really a nice watch. Nice job, Orient.


----------



## ultarior

great watch! after I got mine, I wish ORIENT produce the same watch but with the sub-second complication at 6-o-clock!!!
that'd be the must!
---
who the hell gave the bambino nickname to this watch? shaaaaame 
My own nickname to mine - Wiseman


----------



## mitsouge

hooligan said:


> Whether its a Seiko 7S26, 7S36, 6R15, or Orient 46943, ET46B, 48D40 doesn't really matter. Basically they are all rated at about the same acceptable accuracy which I believe is higher than the +25/-15 listed in this post (e.g. +35/-25 or +45/-35 I can't remember exactly) in any case, though the various automatic movements produced by Seiko and Orient have ratings like this in my experience they all perform much better than this on average. I own four Orients and the worst performer is about +10 secs. The individual accuracy of pretty much any of the low to mid range autos produced by either company is in part just the luck of the draw but the good news is that you are more likely more likely to get exceptional accuracy at an affordable price with Orient and Seiko than most other companies (Swiss or any other).


I don't want to be an invader here but I have two Orients that they are accurate to the second daily!!! A friend of mine did a very professional work for regulation. So I wear those watches having really near to quartz accuracy. The CET02005W is on my wrist right now and the other one is the new black mako CEM7500B WITH AN ACCURACY NEAR TO +2SEC/DAY. I have 8 other Orient autos and none of them is inccurate, more than +7s/day out of the box. They have different calibers but the base is the same. Orient is absolutely better brand than many Swiss watchmakers with ETA movements.


----------



## merl

Hey, where are the black version photo's? ;-)
Her are some of mine:




























Love the watch :-!


----------



## jhclare

I have two of these. Loved them when I first got them, but after a period of wear, decided they were too large for my tastes, and for this style.

Love the classic 60s styling though! They really should introduce a smaller version.

I now have a SARB031 incoming, pretty much everything I want in a watch.


----------



## dainese

Mix it up for illustrative purposes?





































Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

